# Garantie auf gewonnene Hardware?



## ULKi22 (16. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag an das Corsair-Team,

Ich hätte da eine kleine Frage:
Ich habe bei all den Weihnachtsaktionen eine Corsair K60 Tastatur gewonne, mit der ich richtig zufrieden bin.

Nur hätte ich da eine Frage: Habe ich irgendwelche Garantieansprüche auf die Tastatur? 
Bei einer mechanischen Tastatur werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht allzu viel zu befürchten haben, aber ich frage lieber für den Fall der Fälle.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

edit:
Kuckuck?


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Solange das Produkt mit Verpackung geliefert wurde - bewahre einfach den Lieferschein auf der dem Paket beiliegt.
Da ist Garantie natürlich drauf.


----------

